# Need Help Choosing 4-Channel Amp 150Wx4 @ 4ohms



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

I currently have 4 a/d/s speakers which a friend bought for me a long time ago so I don't know exactly which model they are but the instruction manual is for 234im, 235im, and 236im. I am looking for a new power amp that can put out full power to these speakers, they can handle up to 150W @ 4 ohms according to the instruction manual. Please advise on which amp would be the best for the job. Thank you.

I am also using a JL Audio 12w6v2 subwoofer and I will be installing a PG X600.1 to power that. Right now the speakers and the sub are hooked up to a Soundstream TRA880.5.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not try to find a matching x100.4 or you could even go bigger with the x200.4, but a x100.4 will be more than enough to push those comps well


----------

